
WhatsApp co-founder Jan Koum: “Most of startup ideas are absolutely stupid” - ganesharul
https://medium.com/@techandthecity/whatsapp-co-founder-jan-koum-most-of-startup-ideas-are-absolutely-stupid-501ae81d28aa
======
hdra
Another great interview ruined by idiotic click-bait title. Whoever decided on
that title should be ashamed.

~~~
meric
Yes; I think his statement is more trying to describe his own inability to
separate the wheat from the chaff; Most startups do fail and he can't
differentiate between the good ones and bad ones; And after all, whatsapp was
once a startup was it not? I don't believe he is putting down startup founders
by his comment.

~~~
fwn
It's a straight forward sentence, I don't think you can just redefine it's
content detached from the words in it.

However, the sentence is not even close to describe the interview and creates
a weird focus by making this side topic present in the headline.

------
jeffjose
Not OP mistake, but the title is click-baity as hell. Yes, it is a direct
quote, but that was mentioned in passing to a question of whether he'd invest
in any.

~~~
ganesharul
exactly.

------
atroll
"In which direction does WhatsApp develop? Which new features are you going to
introduce? We usually do not announce what we are building right now or plan
to launch in the future. That is our policy. But we have a simple task to make
our product easy to use and fast. That sounds easy, but it is rather difficult
to implement."

Well with that last update WhatsApp became harder to use.

------
hadsed
Jan sounds like a very humble guy, really focused and passionate about doing
good work. I especially like the comment about sitting with a smart face, I
wonder where that expression came from.

